# Aragorn Vs. Turin



## SpencerC18 (May 6, 2002)

*Aragon Vs. Turin*

Who would win?


----------



## Lantarion (May 7, 2002)

What a question! Túrin Turambar without a doubt, especialy with Mormegil. Go Túrin!! Yeah! 
Aragorn isn't all that great, it's just his general 'hidden nobility' and kingly mien that make him seem like a good fighter. Sure, he can handle a sword nicely, but Túrin fought so many Orcs off in the defence of his homeland and Doriath that he would just dangle his blade around a bit and carve Strider into mince meat. 
But Túrin is my favorite character, so I'm a BIT biased..


----------



## Rangerdave (May 7, 2002)

On open ground, in single combat.Turin, hands down winner.

But if we make the scene a bit more challenging?
In wooded terrain with ranged weapons (bows, spears, what-have-you) and teamed with a small company of your kinsmen. The outcome is less certain. 

In this situation I would have to give a slight advantage to Aagorn. Not the one-man-killing-machine that Turin is, but a better tactical leader.

or maybe not
RD


----------



## Mormegil (May 7, 2002)

I think my Username says it all. 

Turin without doubt.


----------



## christopher (May 8, 2002)

*question*

Túrin, no doubt, thisisn't even a fair comparison! The blood of old would always win.

Chr. Fingolfin


----------



## Camille (May 8, 2002)

I think Turin could win, but if you compare the two characters in something more tha phisical power Aragons is the best! he is noble and was not as pride as Turin was (despite the doom of melkor)


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (May 9, 2002)

Turin, Enough said, This thread is closed lol.

Turin is the winner (like always lol heheehhe)


----------



## Beleg (Apr 10, 2003)

Tùrin, most definately. They are no match.


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 10, 2003)

Turin.


----------



## Zale (Apr 11, 2003)

I think Turin. Aragorn appears greater than he is because he is set amongst people with no Numenorean or Elven blood (i.e. T.A.).
As for Turin, what foe can be more fearsome than one who doesn't fear death?


----------



## EL GALLO (Apr 13, 2003)

If Aragorn feared death he wouldnt have joined the Fellowship of the Ring. Turin had the best sword on ME and his father was the greater of mortal warriors. On the other hand Aragorn had numenorean blood and he was a great leader of men, also I think he was more intelligent.


----------



## Elendil3119 (Apr 13, 2003)

To put it shortly: Turin.  
To put it in a more lengthy format: Tuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurrriiiiiinnnnnn.


----------



## Feanorian (Apr 14, 2003)

Rangerdave I think you make valid points but let us remember Turin was a woodsmen himself in Brethil, where he used the Spear and Bow not his sword. Turin was a very well rounded fighter and most likely was capable of taking out Aragorn in any terrain.


----------

